# Daddy got a bran new Bandog



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

well i went and picked this lil guy up for my dad today . he has not even seen him . he sent me the money and told me he wanted a Bandog . here he is at two months old and weighing in at 22.8#s. what do you think ?








































this is his mother








and this is his dad


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Look at the belly on that pup!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

He looks cuddly!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

nice pup nick! hes a thick little dude


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

WOW! He's gunna be a BIG BOY....:thumbsup:


----------



## bradthepit (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice shot of mum

My Bandogge Chico.

He is from game bred lines from Pit side.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

That's one pretty puppy.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

what a cute little pudgy thing!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh wow he's gonna be a big ol boy. Has mommas face from what i can tell.


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

:clap: Nice lookin' pup! Your dad should be quite pleased. :clap:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

THAT DOGS MOTHER IS NAMED "THIN ICE" I BELIEVE OUT OF CHIMERAS ECLICPES[ENGLISH MASTIFF] AND THE FATHER IS A HERMES BULLDOGGE,CORRECT OR NOT?......
lOOKS GREAT,IT TAKES A CEARTIN TYPE OF INDIVIDUAL TO KEEP A REAL BANDOG.BEST OF LUCK!!!!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

looks great he is gonna be a big boy!!!!!!


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

that pup looks great. he is going to be a big dog!!! what breeds make a bandog??? and is it always the same? like a mastiff and pit?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

litter mates said:


> that pup looks great. he is going to be a big dog!!! what breeds make a bandog??? and is it always the same? like a mastiff and pit?


it is always large and powerfull mastiff[molosser type]with a bull breed or bull and terrier type,bred specificaly for work,wether that be as close quarter combat dog,catch dog, sentry dog police /military or sporting dog,pp,sch,weight pull......
here are some examples....








































early versions of breeds especialy the bullmastiff were some of the early bandog projects.
It is common for the term bandogge to be used disrespected and abused in the apbt community,usualy they refer to american bullys as bandogs,or they call bandogs mutts etc...usually this type of responce is given by those who are truely ignorant to what a real bandog is and were todays versions actually came from....


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

texpitbull2 said:


> well i went and picked this lil guy up for my dad today . he has not even seen him . he sent me the money and told me he wanted a Bandog . here he is at two months old and weighing in at 22.8#s. what do you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here is the link to thin ices mothers page,she is a 9 year old oem with the heart of a throw back to a diffrent time,great dog and definetly would never win any confimation points,to functional and healthy for a standard mastiff....
http://www.chimerakennels.com/eclipse.htm
and here is thin ices brother,truely a impressive animal,also from the same sorrel/mastiff breeding......
http://www.chimerakennels.com/preacherman.htm
and here is the father captin skip tied to alligator female snaps.....


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice ,, Thanx cane for the info.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Cute lil pup. Best luck with him. He has some good dogs behind him.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

awww hes a rollie pollie! I just want to cuddle with him. I like fat little dogs! lol


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

heres some photos of my old bandog,
he was big and not built to do anything pretty.
his only real working use was of the brutal type and im sorry i couldnt provide a out let for him to do the hard punshing activitys he craved....


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Dang Keith, he was a really nice looking boy...:thumbsup:


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks for the info and damn is that dogs beautiful!!!!


----------



## bradthepit (Jul 30, 2006)

Do you not have him anymore Cane? He sure looks good. What was his make up? He looks like he has a Bordeaux influence in there somewhere. I have a friend who uses Neo/Bordeaux/Pit. 

He looks all in proportion too. What was his height and weight?

Steve


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

he had to be put down,he bit the girl in the photos unfortunatly....
He was the make up of a whopper dog,basically,ab,apbt/am staff,ddb...
height at withers 24inch,weight,between 80 and 100 pounds usually around 90 pounds lean...
very explosive dog with a very high pain threashold.....


----------

